# Visual Basic > Xamarin >  Updating a ListView from a Service Every 5 seconds

## vuyiswamb

Good Day All

i have a ListView that is defined in a Xamarin Form. i want this ListView to be updated with the Data from the DB every 5 seconds. In a Non Mobile environment , we have a Windows Service , which is a long running Service. but now i search i came across a Service. but now i see this is implemented differently on each platform. Most examples i get are examples where one is binding the Control in Android Project. if my Data binding is done in Xamarin Form (Standard Class) .

1) Can i kindly have the example link or code that refresh any control from a Service that runs in Intervals 
2) Update the control that is hosting in a PLC or Standard Class

Thanks

----------

